# *whispers*



## NeyNey

We are cautiously announcing our BFP from our Stim Cycle of IVF. Latest HCG results show a level of 152 and Dr's are happy with bub's progress.

For those that don't know my journey it's a long one...lol and we both don't have that kind of time, just know that hubby and I are thrilled to pieces and scared to death all in one breath.

Here are some POAS pics.

12DPO:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v214/JadedMortality/12DPO.jpg

and Today - 17DPO
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v214/JadedMortality/YES.jpg


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Im sooooooooooooooooooo happy for you babe. you deserve this so much

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carrieanne

ahhh congrats sweetie im really happy for you its well earned enjoy you deserve it xx


----------



## pinkycat

:happydance:
massive congrats x x


----------



## princess_bump

huge huge huge huge congratulations sweetie! i have been following your journey from afar and am sooooo happy for you :yipee:


----------



## cheryl6

congratulations xxx


----------



## lady blush

congratulations it looks like you had a rough journey h&h 9 months you deserve it so much.xx


----------



## baboo

Congratulations!
xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Oh I am so happy for you! you both deserve this so much, and I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## Jkelmum

Amazing ...congrats hunnie after such a long journey to this point ...I wish you a happy and healthy 9months xx


----------



## KazNic

What a beautiful line and fantastic news! :happydance:
Look after yourself and that little bean. Best wishes to your hubby too x


----------



## dizzyspells

Huge congratulations hunni!!Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9mths!!x


----------



## Sinead

Huge Congrats, I am so pleased for you and your hubby xxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Bexy

Massive congrats again Ney Ney - so so so happy for you - a very well deserved :bfp:

xxxx


----------



## Christine33

congrats sweetheart. i remember reading a lot of yours posts about ttc and i am now happy to hear your pregnancy journey has started.

wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy - congrats once again.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## bunnyg82

wow, fantastic, congratulations x


----------



## jackiea85

HUGE congratulations! xx


----------



## SugarKisses

OMG!!! Congrats hun, so pleased for you x x x


----------



## sam's mum

Oh my goodness... hardly have time to get on here at the moment but just saw this thread! You've made my day!! So, so happy for you hun :wohoo: 

Congratulations! :yipee:


----------



## shalagirl

Congratulatons NeyNey - that's great news - wishing you all the best for the future.


----------



## Redfraggle

Wow, that is fantastic news!! Congratulations, so pleased for you. :happydance:


----------



## AutumnSky

Congratulations!! I'm really happy for you!! xxx


----------



## nessajane

Congrats hunni x x


----------



## hopefulfor09

What fabulous news! Happy and healthy nine months! Congrats!


----------



## mrsbling

Wow, congratulations x


----------



## embo216

Huge congratulations! xx


----------



## Rumpskin

Many many congrats Neyney, brilliant news xxx


----------



## lauren-kate

Congratulations! x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## cupcake

rafwife said:


> Oh I am so happy for yosays u! you both deserve this so much, and I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance: :dust:

my thoughts exactly xx


----------



## fein&waiting

oh my goodness, this is such a nice one to see! congrats, and wishing you the stickiest and healthiest 9 months and onwards!!


----------



## alice&bump

omg i'm so so happy for you!! congrats xx


----------



## honey08

:wohoo: thats a fab :bfp:

congrats x


----------



## NickyT75

Oh Ney Ney! this is fantastic news hunni :yipee: Im so happy for you! :yipee: xx


----------



## elm

:cry: :yipee: :happydance: Oh, that's so fantastic! Congratulations, so happy for you xxx


----------



## poppy

What fantastic news Neyney! A big congratulations. I am so pleased for you.

xxx


----------



## tansey

So deserved hun! Huge congrats! :yipee:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats I know that IVF is a difficult and heart wrenching thing to go through. I am happy for you and hubby!!!! Wooo hooo!


----------



## butterflies

:happydance: To say I am delighted for you is the biggest understatement EVER!!!!! Such a well deserved BFP, i have everything crossed for you honey, lots and lots of special dust is flying your way xxxx


----------



## alio

huuuuge congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## _Hope_

Oh WOW this is amazing. Many many congratulations! I'm so pleased for you xx


----------



## LunaBean

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! Just read ur journal, good luck to you both (well, 3 of you now)!!!!! :):) :happydance:


----------



## DonnaBallona

Many, many congratulations. I wish you a happy, healthy 9 months and all the luck in the world for the future :cloud9:


----------



## bluebell

Fab news - Congratulations :happydance:

xx


----------



## mrscookie

Brilliiant!!! Congratulations neyney!!
xx


----------



## Pippin

I've been following your progress from afar and I am delighted that you have your long awaited, well deserved bfp. Congratulations. Enjoy the pregnancy it's the best feeling in the world. Happy and healthy nine months to you both. 

xxx


----------



## sparkle

Many congratulations!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations hun
x


----------



## luckyme225

congrats!


----------



## Jessa

Absolutely thrilled for you! :hugs:


----------



## Ein_85

CONGRATULATIONS!!! *Hugs* Hope these next months are happy and healthy ones!


----------



## missmarls

Wow! Congratulations...I wish you a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## AC81

congratulations on your bfp!!!! xxx


----------



## helen1234

:happydance: well done hunni

xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## Mervs Mum

I've already said it but I dont think I'd ever get bored of saying Congratulations honey :hugs:

x


----------



## Greta

CONGRATULATIONS! Just wishing you lots of happiness and a wonderful pregnancy. xxx


----------



## pip holder

Wonderful news - couldn't happen to anyone nicer :flower:
Wishing you a truly boringly healthy and happy 9 months - congratulations:happydance::hugs:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## peekaboo

Oh wow! I've seen you around in the LTTTC section and am soooooo pleased to see this post! Congratulations sweetie, you really deserve this. x


----------



## Mrs R

Big fat congrats NeyNey, I'm over the moon for you!


----------



## Chris77

Huge congrats!!


----------



## Sweetie

Congrats!


----------



## louise1302

congratulations :happydance: xx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## dippy dee

congrats xxxx


----------



## polo_princess

I didnt even see this here :dohh: I know i said to you on facebook but MASSIVE congratulations hun i am so so pleased for you :cry:

Lots of love to you and Matt :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

I know I've already posted in a million places, but CONGRATS!!! :happydance: You totally deserve this hun! xx


----------



## Tishimouse

Call me soft or anything you want, but I'm bawling my eyes out for you here. I am so happy to see you in this section.

Love to you all.

Tish


----------



## jen1604

Yay NeyNey!!!!!!Fabulous news darling :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Huge congrats :) xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## NeyNey

Awwww thank you so much guys....You have me in a bundle of tears!!!

We both appreicate all your kind words so much :hugs:


----------



## Angela855

Congratulations to you both! x


----------



## Linzi

OMG I sooooooooooooooooo happy for you I cant even say :)

Huge congrats to your and your OH

x


----------



## CHILLbilly

just saw this,.....huge congrats!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy each and every day fo your pregnancy! You deserve it hun!!!!!


----------



## clairebear

awwww congrats hunni!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Congratulations!!


----------



## etoya

Congrats!


----------



## Gwizz

Huge congrats all round - I know its been a tough road but ive got fingers and toes crossed for you both!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## The Catster

Awwwwwww, that's lovely news!!!! 

xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DaniGirl

Congrats!! You deserve it! Xoxo


----------



## Kitty23

massive congratulations! xxx


----------



## JASMAK

congratulations!!!


----------



## Lu28

Oh wow, congratulations hon I'm absolutely delighted for you!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## T'elle

omg omg omg congratulations hunni, u deserve it sooooo much xxxx


----------



## lillprutten

congrats


----------



## Lilly123

Congrats again honey!! Such fabulous news! wishing u all the best for a happy and healthy pregnancy

xxx:hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

:happydance: huge huge congrats hun...H&H 9 months:D


----------



## skippy

Congratulations:flower:


----------



## cazza22

Congrats hun x x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

ohh im sorry I missed this!
Huge congratulations hun...hoping you have a h&h 9 months:happydance:


----------



## Blob

Congratulations!! Thats really amazing news :yipee:


----------



## bambikate

Wow congratulations thats wonderful hun xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NicoleB

I'm so happy for you congrats!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## vickie83

Oooh I missed this- huge congrats to you both! :happydance:


----------



## lollylou1

massive congratulations hun

Lou
xxx


----------



## maratobe

congrats hun!!! xxx


----------



## embojet

Massive congratulations!


----------



## FEDup1981

Only just seen this, best christmas present ever eh?! Congrats, u truly deserve it :hugs: xx


----------



## Margerle

Congrats lady! You deserve it!
:baby:


----------



## insomnimama

NeyNey how have I missed this? Congratulations!


----------



## welshcakes79

OMFG i cant stop smiling for you :hugs: no one deserves this more... wishing you a happy and healthy 8 + bit months xxx


----------



## mamaxm

OMG PICTURES OF YOUR BEAN! congrats!!! xxx


----------



## Lazy Leo

I missed this honey!!! I am so so pleased for you! Huge Congratulations, you truly deserve this xxx


----------



## kstancook

Congrats!!


----------



## gothique

Congratulations!


----------



## FunnyBunny

Many many congrats, hope everything goes well for you.

:hugs:


----------



## wantababybump

Im pretty sure this is the first time I have seen this but I wanted to say congratulations anyways even if Im a little late lol Hope you have a happy & healthy pregnancy!! xx


----------



## xoashxo36

Congrats and FX'd for a happy and healthy 9 months!!!! :happydance:


----------



## NeyNey

You guys are just fantastic!!! I didn't realise this thread was still active...Thank you guys SO MUCH!!!!!

I'm almost 10 weeks now :yipee:


----------



## hayzeb

Massive *C*O*N*G*R*A*T*S* !! have a blissfully happy and healthy 9 months :happydance::happydance:


----------

